# Washing your furbabys faces



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello all, id like to know how and with what do you wash your babys face with? and you do this to prevent tear stains right? Also ive read someone post that before you use anything to help with the staining to get your baby checked for any eye probs right? Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes, it is usually a conformational problem that causes the eyes tear. i use tear clear wipes i get at petsmart by 8 in 1.....i think water works just fine too, but i like the convience of a wipe. i can keep the wipes by the bed, which is when i remember to wipe them. i like the 8 in 1 brand b/c they are more moist than the others i have tried. im not sure exactly what made parker stop staining...at the same time i started routine eye wiping, i had a procedure done on his eyes. he had a bunch of hairs growing in the corner of his eyes, and we had them burned off. he still tears every now and then but it doesnt stain any more. i dont even wipe them every night like i was. i kinda think aging had something to do with it too. but it is a mystery to me.
this was parker before:








and this is him now:


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I use a baby facecloth, wet the under eye area, then with my finger massage in a little baby shampoo, then wipe with the facecloth, then I squirt warm water from an old hair colour bottle (they are soft plastic with a long spout and easy to squeeze) to make sure I get all the shampoo out. I pat dry with a soft towel. I do this everyday or every other day. Works well for my 3 kids


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wipe off the under-eye area with Collyrium on a cotton ball daily. Once a week I shampoo their face with Absolutely Natural shampoo as it is tearless and very gentle. I also use the mixing bottle from Sally's to wet and rinse the face. The dogs are much more tolerant of this than a sprayer.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Jmm are you speaking of Bausch & Lomb Collyrium Eye Wash ? 

If so, since this is an eye wash would it be okay if a little got in the eyes?

One of Puddles eyes has about stop staining, wonder why? When he was fixed, I had the tear ducts checked and they were open. 

I have tried some many products, one more will no hurt... lol 

If someone ever came up with a mixture that work, we would make the rich !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a hard time cleaning Catcher's face because he protects it and will try to keep me from messing with it, especially the "mustache" hair. I have to grab a piece of it to try to run a comb through it and he'll try to pull away and of course that is bound to hurt because I keep holding on .... oh what a time we have. 

I use a rinseless, waterless shampoo right now... it doesn't do a great job but is better than nothing and his face smells clean. I like Jackie's idea of the squirt bottle instead of a spray. The shampoo comes in a spray bottle but Catcher doesn't like the spray so I spray it in to my hands first but gosh... with a squirt bottle it will get in the nooks and crannies of his fur and clean better..... I'll have to pick up a bottle from Sally's... thanks!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

JMM do you think i can use a solution named opticlear ? it says its a saline solution to wash debris from eyes? what do you think ?? thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also use the Absolutely Natural shampoo thanks to JMM's recommendation. It's an enzyme cleaner and cleans very well and rinses out quickly. I use ketchup and mustard bottles for water because they hold more. Lady hates the sprayer on her face so I never use it there. I put a plastic baby's bib on her to keep the rest of her dry.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, the Collyrium eye wash is fine to get in the eyes.

A plain saline eye wash will not hurt. For dogs with staining from allergies, rinsing their eyes out can be quite helpful.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Where can i get that absolutely natural shampoo from ? thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.absolutelynatural.com


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I priced the Collyrium at the grocery store pharmacy section and it was like $5 for a tiny amount! It's just purified water and boric acid with preservatives added and you can buy a bottle of boric acid powder for like $1.50 and a gal of purified water for 60 cents. That combination will make a lot of collyrium!

I use the boric acid solution for a skin condition on the recommendation of my aesthetician (the lady who used to give me facials back when I could afford that sort of thing) and it cleared up my skin 100 times better than the cream my dermatologist had prescribed.

The boric acid simply restores the ph balance. I remember my mother use to use it to clean our eyes when we would get eye infections.

I use 1 tsp boric acid to 1 cup purified water, which I have brought to a boil in the microwave. I add the boric acid powder to the hot water, stir it a bit then I let it cool and since I use it up pretty quickly spritzing my face with it I don't refrigerate it but you should if you will keep it around for a while. That's the reason for the preservatives in the commercial collyrium.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I put the Collyrium drops into Zoe's eyes every other day or so and use Johnson's Tearless baby shampoo to wash her face. I just put some on a wash cloth, rub the areas under her eyes, and then rinse with a clean, wet wash cloth. She doesn't love it, but she's getting better at it. I try to do it maybe twice or three times a week.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 10 2005, 07:11 PM
> *I use 1 tsp boric acid to 1 cup purified water, which I have brought to a boil in the microwave.  I add the boric acid powder to the hot water, stir it a bit then I let it cool and since I use it up pretty quickly spritzing my face with it I don't refrigerate it but you should if you will keep it around for a while.  That's the reason for the preservatives in the commercial collyrium.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34687*


[/QUOTE]

I did some research on boric acid and found that it is a deadly chemical and reacts violently with water. It is also the main ingredient in Borax, the scouring cleaner. Surely this can't be the *same* boric acid?? Is it maybe called something else? I also could not find it in a pharmacy...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, it is the same thing. If you read the ingredients on the box the Bausch & Lomb Collyrium comes in it is listed there. Boric acid. And yes it is poisonous used incorrectly. For instance it is great for killing roaches and ants. It is used full strength for that.

But in a dilute solution like 1/2 tsp to cup of water, is it harmless unless you let your dog drink the cup of water! I've been using that solution on my face for a decade with no ill effects. 

You can buy the boric acid powder in any drugstore or pharmacy section of a store. I paid $1.49 the last time I bought some and it lasts forever!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

My breeder said my pups tearstainning has stopped for now but he has staining on his hair around the muzzle part...probably also from water and maybe his food. I'm planning to use Collorium(sp?) to clean his eyes (is it okay to use everyday?). Will it be best to just cut/trim the hair to get rid of the stained area? I don't think washing will get rid of it. How would you trim that area? Should I take him to a groomer?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This probably wont work for a dog that HAS tear staining problems but...
I only wash Kodie's face when he gets a bath. I used to wash his face when he was a pup every other day or so... but I noticed now that is not necessary... hes not tearing as much (probably cause he isnt teething anymore). When kodie has tears I usually just take a tissue and wipe around his eyes... it dries some of it up.. I never have staining (but then again.. kodie never had staining since he was born). I have been lucky. When I do wash his face in a bath I use puppy shampoo tearless.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 7 2005, 09:19 AM
> *This probably wont work for a dog that HAS tear staining problems but...
> I only wash Kodie's face when he gets a bath.  I used to wash his face when he was a pup every other day or so... but I noticed now that is not necessary... hes not tearing as much (probably cause he isnt teething anymore).  When kodie has tears I usually just take a tissue and wipe around his eyes... it dries some of it up.. I never have staining (but then again.. kodie never had staining since he was born).  I have been lucky.  When I do wash his face in a bath I use puppy shampoo tearless.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40722*


[/QUOTE]







Hi Kodie I just have to say you are the cutest little thing How old is he? My Summer is 14wks dob 12-2-2004 i we tear all the time one eye more than the other.. 
Theresa( Grammie)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I buy it at shows from the manufacturer. I've never seen it in catologs. If you call them you can find out if they have a Canadian distrubutor.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We went to that store recomened in gulph this weekend. I Asked them about the Absolutely Natural shampoo. I got that blank look. They never even heard of it.
I did wash of the #1 all whiting gel when I gave her, her bath and her face looks good. it seem like it just coats the hair so the tears do not stain the hair. At least her face looks cleaner. i tried to add more pics to the gallery but i think it is full.


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Mar 20 2005, 02:04 PM
> *The Absolutely Natural shampoo is it available in stores or can only be purchased on their website?
> 
> I would love to be able to find it in Canada
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44663*


[/QUOTE]

I use earthbath puppy shampoo for Milo, on his face and everywhere else. It's totally natural, tearless and extra gentle. I get it from a store downtown, so maybe somewhere near you will sell it too. Check out www.earthbath.com They have an entire line, for all dogs as well as a light color coat lightening shampoo. I haven't tried that one yet, because Milo's a little too young. But it might be worth a try.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

For baths I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo on face and ear hair. I always put a little Puralube Ointment in each eye first. In between baths I use a tiny comb made for humane eyebrows to take to dried stuff from the corner of the eye, then if needed use the Show Eyes pads (moist, come in a jar) to wash the corner of the eye and dry with a tissue. Works great for Frosty.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Feb 6 2005, 08:57 PM
> *I use a baby facecloth, wet the under eye area, then with my finger massage in a little baby shampoo, then wipe with the facecloth, then I squirt warm water from an old hair colour bottle (they are soft plastic with a long spout and easy to squeeze) to make sure I get all the shampoo out.  I pat dry with a soft towel.  I do this everyday or every other day.  Works well for my 3 kids
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I am glad to hear that I am no the only one that uses baby shampoo on my little one. I think it makes their hair soft and cleans their face better than any thing else I have tried


----------

